# Topics > Robotics > Telepresence robots >  Beam, telepresence robot, Suitable Technologies, Palo Alto, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer and manufacturer - Suitable Technologies

Home Page - suitabletech.com/products/beam

Distributor - Awabot

----------


## Airicist

Giant robot people! Beam+ smart presence system hands on, CES 2016

Published on Jan 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Mobile telepresence: escape from the disease thanks to robots Beam

Published on Feb 8, 2016

----------

